# ga16det boost woes



## formerrx7guy (Feb 1, 2008)

okay first let me say what a difference 6 psi makes!!!! however it seems when i redline, well near like 5k and onwards my boost keeps falling down to 3psi. i have the tsi turbo kit with the t-20. or is that just normal? its really wierd it is the exact opposite of boost creep.....any suggestion from the turbo gurus out there?


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

that turbo is way too small for your car. something u would put on a bike lol, gt28rs is the way to go


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

formerrx7guy said:


> okay first let me say what a difference 6 psi makes!!!! however it seems when i redline, well near like 5k and onwards my boost keeps falling down to 3psi. i have the tsi turbo kit with the t-20. or is that just normal? its really wierd it is the exact opposite of boost creep.....any suggestion from the turbo gurus out there?


What size is the downpipe and exhaust?


----------



## Kariba (Nov 16, 2008)

formerrx7guy said:


> okay first let me say what a difference 6 psi makes!!!! however it seems when i redline, well near like 5k and onwards my boost keeps falling down to 3psi. i have the tsi turbo kit with the t-20. or is that just normal? its really wierd it is the exact opposite of boost creep.....any suggestion from the turbo gurus out there?


Are you getting enough fuel? Is all your piping secure; no kinks or busted hoses? If it is that you've exceeded the capacity of the turbo perhaps you should try a T25 from an Avenir.


----------



## jebsb14 (Feb 18, 2010)

*oh man*



formerrx7guy said:


> okay first let me say what a difference 6 psi makes!!!! however it seems when i redline, well near like 5k and onwards my boost keeps falling down to 3psi. i have the tsi turbo kit with the t-20. or is that just normal? its really wierd it is the exact opposite of boost creep.....any suggestion from the turbo gurus out there?


it sounds like your boost is pushing the intake valves open, my uncle bent the valves in his 1.8t jetta and other than it runnig rough it would spool a little and then at 3000 rpm all boost would fall away. it wouldnt have ran at all if not for the boost. you might need stronger valve springs:showpics:, i was wandering what had to be done to boost this motor? how much can a stock engine handle, and other than the manifold, turbo, waste gate, pop valve and inter cooler what other parts am i going to need? they say the ga16 is more eco freindly than the sr. idk though any help is awsome


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Small turbos (T20/T25) run out of breath at high(er) rpms. Its gonna happen. They get into full boost faster than a larger turbo, but the larger turbo don't run out of breath.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Old thread fellas.


----------



## formerrx7guy (Feb 1, 2008)

jebsb14 said:


> it sounds like your boost is pushing the intake valves open, my uncle bent the valves in his 1.8t jetta and other than it runnig rough it would spool a little and then at 3000 rpm all boost would fall away. it wouldnt have ran at all if not for the boost. you might need stronger valve springs:showpics:, i was wandering what had to be done to boost this motor? how much can a stock engine handle, and other than the manifold, turbo, waste gate, pop valve and inter cooler what other parts am i going to need? they say the ga16 is more eco freindly than the sr. idk though any help is awsome


i wont get into it much but search for hotshot turbo kit wich they dont make anymore, or ga16det or b14 turbo yada yada, but far as ive seen with proper tuning being key with a jwt or standalone about 250hp at 15psi with a gt28rs


----------

